# my newest male



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't been having much luck with keeping bucks lately. My oldest can no longer breed, my recent one some how got out of the tank and has disappeared. This is star not to sure what color he is. When I got him I thought he was a fox XD but when I got him home his underside wasn't all one color.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

Very Nice, try this site to put a name on his colour!
http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/list.cfm


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

You could post a thread in the varieties section here.  I'm sure someone could help you out.

He's a lovely boy, by the way.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

posted over there  and thank you.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Looks like a black mouse with white markings to me  He could be carrying various recessives though! Both my black bucks have thrown fun stuff for me.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

well I got him from a feeder breeder so probably XD


----------

